# Can't Use Firefox



## Zipper730 (Mar 7, 2018)

The entire universe apparently is committed to keeping me off Firefox: I'm using Internet Explorer at this moment: I attempt to access any website and I get...

Firefox can’t establish a connection to the server at (seemingly any URL).

The site could be temporarily unavailable or too busy. Try again in a few moments.

If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer’s network connection.
If your computer or network is protected by a firewall or proxy, make sure that Firefox is permitted to access the Web.
I know almost nothing about how to adjust the firewall in any specific detail, though I'm not evidently using a proxy so I selected "No Proxy".


----------



## Marcel (Mar 8, 2018)

Are you accessing this from home? At work you'll probably using a proxy.
- Do you have any security package running?

- Did you try to disable ipv6?


> Firefox supports IPv6 by default, which may cause connection problems on certain systems. To disable IPv6 in Firefox:
> 
> 
> In the address bar, type *about:config* and press Enter.
> ...


- It can be a DNS prefetch problem:


> Firefox attempts to speed up loading new websites by using DNS Prefetching, which can cause page load errors with some system configurations. To disable DNS Prefetching:
> 
> 
> In the address bar, type *about:config* and press Enter.
> ...


----------



## Zipper730 (Mar 8, 2018)

Marcel said:


> Are you accessing this from home?


Yes


> Do you have any security package running?


Norton


> Did you try to disable ipv6?


What's IPV6?


> It can be a DNS prefetch problem:


How do you fix that?


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2018)

My Firefox works fine. So it doesn't seem to be the problem. Just wonder if all the soft there is updated.If it is the problem may be the Norton. The Norton may not recognise the updated Firefox as the trusted soft. Not sure what version of the Norton you run but please try to these steps...

Start Norton Internet Security.
In the main pane, click Norton Internet Security tab.
Click Settings.
Under Web Browsing, click Personal Firewall and then click Configure.
In the left side of Norton Internet Security Options window, click Personal Firewall and then click Program Control.
In the Program Column, select the specific program.
Change the Access from Block or Custom to Allow.
Click OK.


----------



## Marcel (Mar 8, 2018)

Zipper730 said:


> Yes
> Norton
> What's IPV6?
> How do you fix that?


 Read the quotes I posted


Wurger said:


> My Firefox works fine. So it doesn't seem to be the problem. Just wonder if all the soft there is updated.If it is the problem may be the Norton. The Norton may not recognise the updated Firefox as the trusted soft. Not sure what version of the Norton you run but please try to these steps...
> 
> Start Norton Internet Security.
> In the main pane, click Norton Internet Security tab.
> ...


Yeah, that might be it.

I also use Firefox and have no problem.


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 8, 2018)

Zipper730
try clearing your cache. It might be trying to load some cached version that is no longer valid.
Clear your web browser's cache, cookies, and history
Let me know if the cache clear helps. That can be a useful first try to fix browser issues.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2018)

True.


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 8, 2018)

I had a problem with Firefox and this site about a year ago. The site was in constant refresh and I couldn't post anything no matter what I did so I swapped to Chrome and had no problems. This is the only website that I had a problem with. About 3 or 4 months ago I tried the site again using Firefox and found the problem had disappeared. I still view this site on Chrome but for everything else I use Firefox as the Bookmark system is far better. If Chrome goes to a similar Bookmark system Firefox gets the boot permanently.


----------



## Zipper730 (Mar 8, 2018)

horseUSA said:


> Zipper730
> try clearing your cache. It might be trying to load some cached version that is no longer valid.
> Clear your web browser's cache, cookies, and history


I'll give it a shot


> Let me know if the cache clear helps. That can be a useful first try to fix browser issues.


Didn't work


----------



## Wurger (Mar 9, 2018)

So try to check on the Norton as was suggested.


----------

